# Exotisches Problem



## Chronix (19. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ein zugegeben außergewöhnliches Problem:
Ich besitze eine Slot-Bahn (Carrera-Bahn) der Firma SCX. Jetzt möchte ich meinen Uraltlabtop (Win3.1) dabei zur Rennverwaltung einsetzen.
Z.B. als Rundenzähler, Zeitennehmer, etc.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich das schließen eines Stromkreises mithilfe eines magnetsensitiven Kontakts (löst jeder Wagen auf der Ziellienie aus) in eine Signal verarbeite, mit dem der PC was anfangen kann.
Wie kann ich da eine Schnittstelle von Hard- zu Software herstellen?
Und welche Programmiersprache kann/muss ich da einsetzen?
Ab besten wäre Delphi, aber ich glaube kaum, dass so ein Programm unter Win3.1 läuft!
Wäre dankbar für alle Vorschläge!


----------



## Neyman (22. Juni 2004)

Ich kann dir bei deinem Problem leider nicht helfen, aber wie wär's mit einem neuen Titel für dein Problem? Mit "Exotisches Problem" kann man ehrlich gesagt nicht viel anfangen... 

Evtl. finden sich dann ein paar Leute, die dir Tipps geben können.


----------



## BlueB (27. Juni 2004)

Also ich würde sagen,
dass du eigentlich fast alle Programmiersprachen nehmen kannst.
Und wegen dem Signal,
also eigendlich kann man ja sagen, das wenn der "fast Schalter" (magnetsensitive Kontakt) schließt ,ensteht ein Rechtecksignal
(also fast rechteckig (schon mal digitale Signale)).

So jetzt musst du mal in deinem Handbuch zu deine Rennbahn nachgucken wie stark das Signal ist.
Dann musst du mal im WWW oder so nachgucken wie stark das Signal sein muss, um die Schnittstelle dazu zu bewegen, dass sie ein Signal an der Schnittstelle  auch dem Prozessor meldet.
Dann kommt das Programmieren.


----------



## Chronix (4. Juli 2004)

Danke, so langsam bekomme ich einen durchblick


----------

